

Trying to remember the name of a website - yamikep

Hi,<p>I don't know if it's the right place for my question (sorry if not: an admin can delete it) but most of the people here are aware about startups and new services so maybe you could help me.
I'm trying to remember the name of a startup/website.<p>It allows to create automatic "tasks" to make things happen between several services you have (Dropbox, sendgrid, etc.)
For example, a use case was: send automatically an email using sendgrid when a new file is put in my dropbox.<p>And you can define several combinations like that.<p>Any idea of what this startup is?<p>Thanks.
======
gverri
<https://ifttt.com/>

~~~
yamikep
thanks,that was one of them I was looking for.

